# New Bolens Fan looking for info



## SnowmanPA

Hey All,

I'm in the market for a used medium-frame lawn tractor and I stumbled
across a nice G14 package deal available locally. I was impressed
with the fact that the deck and blower are shaft driven as opposed to
belt driven like most lawn tractors. My only hang-up on this one is
that it isn't a hydrostatic drive.

I've been reading this site for a couple of weeks now and I'm soaking
up all the Bolens info like a sponge, but I haven't found a good "one
stop" source for Bolens tractor info. I have a couple of questions
for the group:

1) Are all the medium and large frame tractors equipped with shaft-
driven decks?
2) On which models are 3-point hitches and rear PTOs available?
3) Which models have hydraulic lifts for the deck and snowblower?
4) Does anybody know of a good book or website that provides more
detailed information as to the specific features, pictures, and
models of Bolens tractors from year to year?

and, finally,

5) Does anybody have any recommendations as to which tractors to
avoid and which ones are more highly sought after?

I have a one-acre property and I am looking for a medium sized tractor to use
for mowing, snowblowing, rototilling, light landscaping raking, leveling, and
plowing topsoil), and digging post-holes.

Thanks for the info!

Ted Miller


----------



## Simpleprestige

I would suggest getting something more in the range of a Simlicity Legacy or that kind of tractor. I don't know if you are open to other brand tractors. As far as shaft drive goes, Anything with a rear pto is going to be shaft driven because a shaft basically just runs off of a pto. The only downfall is that you can replace mower belts every 5 years at $50 a pop or replace a shaft every 10- 15 years for $400. 

I would advise you not to buy something that is over five years old or with too many hours on it. We got a hold of a 1985 GT18 Ariens Garden Tractor with hydraulic lift, power steering, Cat. 0 3 pt. and a rear pto. It was very heavy duty. We had it for a year and then power steering fluid started gushing out of the wheel and all over me.

You would be able to get away with a New Legacy for $7000, which is alot less than a JD X740 or super garden tractor. The simplicity also has a really nice cut quality.

Do you have any pics of the Bolens. I have an ST120 that is for sale. it is a strong little tractor.


----------



## SnowmanPA

Sir, 

Thank you for your input, I appreciate your opinion but I have to say that I am also surprised by your advice to stay away from anything over 5 years old. I think that that opinion puts you in the minority among the readers of this forum. 

In the short amount of time that I've been researching tractors, I have been impressed by the high level of dedication displayed by countless owners in their efforts at preserving, restoring, and using old, or dare I say, antique garden tractors. This website and others are chock full of fine examples of original and restored tractors as well as links to many businesses who seem to be specializing in serving this market niche.

My interest in the "older" models is driven both by economics as well as my respect for the heavy-duty nature of the 60's and 70's Bolens. That interest is only magnified by my contempt for the lightweight and flimsy excuses for lawn tractors that are now sold at the big box home stores. As far as other brands goes, I really like the Simplicity 9020. I'm keeping my eyes open for one of those as well.

If my budget were not an issue, I would guess that your advice is sound, but I am just a poor working stiff, so that is why I'm researching tractors made 20-30 years ago. I know I could by a brand new "tractor" at Sears tomorrow for under a grand, but then I would really be getting a riding lawn mower, not a real tractor that can actually do more than cut the grass.

As far as the G14 deal goes, it is still available. But, I am still shopping around for something a little bigger. I found a QT16 today that needs a little work, so I am now researching that model to see what attachments are available. It has a nice 48" mower deck that is in great shape. Now if only I can find a tiller, snowblower, and snowblade...

Does anybody have any comments about the QT16? I haven't seen or heard too much about this model. Any owners out there who would care to comment on them?

Thanks again for the info, 

Ted (The Snowman in PA)


----------



## Live Oak

Snowman, not sure if you have already seen this link but Sonny Bolens is a great source of info., parts, and help.

Sonny's Farm & Home Supply


----------



## SnowmanPA

*Just Bought a QT16*

Thanks Chief, 

I have seen that site and it is great. 

Update for all: I found a QT16 locally and bought it today for $300. It runs pretty well, but needs some major TLC. 

Here is a brief rundown on the problems and parts I need to address:

The charging system is inop due to a shorted and fried harness coming from the stator. The battery seems strong though and I bought a trickle charger for it today. I'll deal with that in the fall between mowing and plowing season.

The engine covers are gone, as well as the air baffle/cooling shroud that mounts to the right hand cylinder head. (The left one is there.) Today when I was mowing (about an acre of foot tall grass on a hill) the tractor seemed to be losing power and began smoking. I parked it and let it cool down for about an hour and it seemed to be back to normal again. 

That raises a couple of questions about cooling...

In my experience with air-cooled engines (Corvairs and airplane engines) they are quite sensitive to airflow issues and cooling. When the baffles or ducting are missing or not properly sealed, the airflow produced by the fan is insufficient to properly cool the engine.

For the readers of this forum, does anybody have any experience with these issues? Does anybody believe that I'm barking up the wrong tree? 

That leads me to my second question on cooling...does anybody know if it is feasible to install an external engine oil cooler? (You know, like a transmission oil cooler for your car or truck.)

Naturally, this won't be too effective if there isn't an oil pump to propel the engine oil through the cooler. 

Thats enough for this post, I really need to get to bed. I've spent so many weeks on E-bay in the last month that I haven't gotten a full night's rest in over a month.

Stay tuned for further posts when I'll be looking for parts...things like a 3-point hitch, snow blade with mount kit, and a snowblower. Also, a tie-rod end, steering wheel, and the upper steering shaft bushings or bearings that support the steering wheel in the column.

If anybody has these things now, let me know!

Thanks, the snowman from PA


----------



## chrpmaster

Snowman

I have several 60's vintage Gravely two wheel tractors and the shrouds that direct the air around the engine to cool it are definitly a big deal. Will it kill the engine as quickly as running a car engine without anitifreeze? No Will it shorten the life of the engine? absolutely! The engineers that designed engines back then focused on things that made them work better and longer. Nothing went on just for decoration.

I would strongly recommend you buy or make replacement shrouds to help cool your engine. In cooler temps and lighter work maybe you could get away without them. Cutting foot high grass up a slope is about as heavy duty as it gets. 

I was wondering how long you were mowing the tall grass before you noticed the power loss? I have had issues with engines that run fine for the first 10 - 15 mins but start sputtering and losing power after getting hot. I found it to be a weak spark that as the engine heated up caused more resistance and then the spark wasn't stong enough. Replacing spark plug and properly gapping it helped in some cases. Magneto repair and wiring replacement was necessary in others. Could also be built up carbon on the cylinder head and piston causing ignition problems.

Overall it sounds like you have a nice tractor to start as a base for future fixup and use. Keep us informed on your progress and of course we love to see pictures of your new ride!

Andy


----------



## SnowmanPA

*Overheating Issues*

Hey Chrpmaster, 

I was able to round up the missing engine covers at my local small engine shop (Riley's in Duncansville, PA) but I haven't had the chance to put them on yet. 

As far as the overheating goes, I was able to mow for 20-30 minutes before the powerloss became evident. While I was working on the level part of the yard, there were no issues, but when I started climbing the hill while cutting, that was just too much.

I am sure that the tractor needs a complete tune-up. The plug wires appear to be original and I found them to be loose fitting in the coil. The plugs themselves though looked pretty clean with out any evidence of fouling or carbon--just a nice tan, sandy color.

I can only imagine what the points look like. I would like to upgrade the ignition to a CDI or other electronic type and get rid of the points altogether. Does anybody know if this can be easily accomplished as a bolt-on retrofit to an older engine? 

I know that it can be done in cars now, Pertronix makes an electronic module that drops right into the distributor in place of the points. Is there anything like this for a small engine?

I'll post these questions in another thread on engines and I'll get a picture posted as soon as I can.

Thanks for the great info so far!


----------



## bigl22

do not run any air coooled , shrouded high speed engine without a shroud for the ducted fan to move the air-- -----------without the directing shrouds in place properly-- the air doesn't cool the cylinder pot completely and you develop hot/burn spots on portions of that cylinder jug------------ burned and broken rings, pistons, and over heated bearings on that side can result-- --bigl22


----------



## 1adamb

hey snowman, I know these posts are old and I've seen your site about changing the engine in the QT16. Seems you're a lot like me! I just bought a QT16 on ebay, came with a tiller and snow blade as well. Looking forward to using it and also cleaning it up and possibly restoring it. Mine has a updated onan . here is a link to ebay

bolens QT 16 Garden Tractor mower w/ plow & tiller | eBay


----------



## 1adamb

there is also a tiller on ebay right now, seems a little pricey but maybe you can talk him down. Saw that you were in the market... don't know if you still are but I'm just doing some reading and your posts always come up.

Bolens QT16 QT17 QS16 Garden Tractor Tiller Rototiller | eBay


----------



## SnowmanPA

*Sorry for the Late reply!*

Hey 1adamb, 

I guess I haven't been keeping up with my own threads too well! I just saw this post that you made a year ago! I don't know if you are still using the forum, but congratulations on that QT-16 deal. That was a really good score!

I hope it is serving you well!

I did end up finding a tiller last year. I actually posted a want ad on the Pittsburgh CL and I got a bite from a guy less than an hour away. We made a deal on a really nice tiller that I've now used for the last two years to till the garden. Everything on it works great except the driveshaft was a little banged up from getting kicked around in storage so it has a pretty good wobble at certain RPMs. 

Beyond that, the tractor is running great, but my battery finally died last week after 5 years...so I can't get too upset about that. In fact, that little lawn mower battery was in it when I bought it, so I have no idea how old it really is.

The other issue that I'm having is that the hydraulic control valve can't hold full pressure when the fluid is hot. I can hear the fluid leaking past the valve and causing the valve to "chatter" loudly. If I put a little pressure on the valve in either the up or down direction, it gets quieter. I've been planning a hydraulic upgrade anyway, so I guess the time is coming.

When I say "upgrade", I am referring to replacing the single-circuit hydraulic cylinder with a dual-circuit valve to split the mower lift from the 3-point lift. I'm going to plumb in an extra lift cylinder in the back that will be dedicated to the 3-point.

That should keep me busy this winter! (Or sooner if the valve gives out entirely.)

Good luck with your QT!

Ted


----------



## 1adamb

Yes, I'm still a member. I just recently got a three point hitch and use it to run my bottom plow and my planter... pretty awesome!! Unfortunately I have to remove it to put the tiller on, so I would like to modify my tiller...

I too was thinking about adding a 2nd hydraulic circuit... I have a parts tractor and was just going to steal the valve and cylinder from that tractor and plumb it in to my working tractor... will have 2 valves and two pistons... hopefully!


----------

